# Brownwood Texas



## Ragazi (Jan 26, 2011)

I have moved here almost 1 year ago exactly and I have not been able to find a table anywhere. I have been gaming for over 10 years and to the best of my knowledge I am the only Roleplayer/Dm in my area. I would love to see some action, actually I am fiendish for it. If there is anyone out there that is gaming near me or want to start a group please answer here in this thread or email me at dangerradiokol@gmail.com


----------



## DizzySaxophone (Jan 27, 2011)

I live in Waco, and I know our local store has plenty of groups that wouldn't mind another member if you were willing to drive here. Granted Dallas/Ft.Worth would probably be easier. NearbyGamers.com lists 2 people in Brownwood


----------



## Ragazi (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow Waco that's a 2 hr drive for me one way and with my schedule that wouldn't leave me much playtime. Also those two listed on nearby gamers, 1 is me the other is not responsive, I have left messages.

I will have to wait and see if there is anyone that is closer to Brownwood that responds at this time. Thanks for the offer and I will stop by if I am ever in that neck of the woods.


----------



## DizzySaxophone (Jan 28, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't expect you to drive that far for a game. Sorry the other guy won't respond, I figured one of them was probably you. Well good luck! I hope you find someone closer to it. May have to try getting some of your friends to try gaming.


----------



## Ragazi (Jan 28, 2011)

As sad as it sounds I really dont have any friends in the area. Moved here for my wife so she could be with her family. Not saying I don't have friends, I just dont have any here.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 7, 2011)

You might try searching in Abilene. There's a college there and colleges draw gamers like moths to the flame.

Another possibility is to engage your wife and her family into a game. I know it might sound impossible, but it is possible to convert the heathens. I was the first one to start playing RPGs in my family, I recruiting one of my brothers, then one of my sisters, and now we all play. I even persuaded my wife to give it a try and now she loves it. I have invited coworkers to come try it and some of them have liked it as well. Not everyone has the schedule for a regular game, but it is possible to bring new people into the hobby.


----------



## Arenia (May 22, 2013)

*hey*

So I have a group already two actually and I know of 5 others going on all the time I am one of 3 of the best GM's in the area and two of us used to Convention GM for years. I don't have any openings at my table but, I can put you in contact with some of the best players and up coming GM's in the area. Brownwood, Early, Bangs. Just give me the word if your interested.


----------

